
How I lost my startup's first 90k client, and won my freedom - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/08/20/how-i-lost-my-startups-first-90k-client-and-won-my-freedom/
======
devmonk
Best of luck. Sounds like it might be good if you focused on a specific need
that needs to be met rather than just a general SaaS app.

One thing you could do is to focus on something that could easily be
forthcoming, like a market downturn, and maybe focus on a service that would
be more well suited for an environment where business is drastically trying to
reduce costs, after having already done it recently.

Great post tho.

~~~
messel
Righteous devmonk, that's precisely the targeting for the yard sale app.
Putting together interest, location and time is the value offering. We can
expand outward to other events after proof of concept

